# What Kind Of Truck Do You Drive?



## Carport King

The other night I was having a heated discussion about forums with a good friend of mine. He is in the business of selling trucks and I told him that he should advertise on this forum.

He believe it or not things forums are a waste of time. To him it is a place where everyone goes to whine and complain. Now believe me this is where things got out of hand because when I know I am right I will fight till the end.

So I said I can prove that forums will work for your business so now I need your help. Tell me what kind of truck you drive for your business.

See I look at this forum as a way for me to keep a pulse on our industry all over the country and I have found out that since I have been here that we all kind of all have the same types of problems. But yes it somewhat makes you feel good because I am not alone.

I believe in helping people so I give my thoughts on marketing and I hope I have touched the lives of some of you and inspired you to look at your marketing.

See after I do my home work and add up all the kind of trucks we all drive for work I will take the time to prove to my buddy that not only do forums work but you can use it as a tool to sell more products.

So I will thank you all in advance for helping and it you choose to leave a note to my friend I will make sure good or bad that he reads everyone.


----------



## rbsremodeling

Toyota Tundra
Ford f- 250
Chevy 20 cargo van
Chevy 2500 dump truck


----------



## skyhook

*International Harvester*

................


----------



## Park Place

We use a Ford F250 ( Diesel)


----------



## essrmo

skyhook said:


> A Real American Truck Company.


who makes that?


----------



## tinner666

F-250 and F-150.


----------



## rbsremodeling

tinner666 said:


> F-250 and F-150.


That actually still runs??:w00t:


----------



## John Corley

I drive an 08 Toyota Tundra 5.7 litre v8:thumbup:


----------



## JonM




----------



## rbsremodeling

John Corley said:


> I drive an 08 Toyota Tundra 5.7 litre v8:thumbup:


I do to0, aren't they just awful on gas though:drink:


----------



## skyhook

................


----------



## BreyerConstruct

07 Dodge 3500 Diesel
06 Chevy 2500 Gas 
06 Chevy 2500 Gas
79 Chevy 1500 Gas
06 Nissan Xterra

I'd buy another Chevy 73-88, or 01-06 in a heartbeat, or another Dodge 03-07...

~Matt

PS, there's a few dealers that posted over on TDR that seemed to sell a lot of vehicles to the forum guys...


----------



## tinner666

rbsremodeling said:


> That actually still runs??:w00t:


Sure. I took the pics last weekend. Had a little bit of #3 rock in it. Still has a bit of new in it, I think.


----------



## HellisLikeNewrk

2004 Dodge Dakota
biggest "small pickup" I could find.
I do a lot of urban work so I need something that I can fit into fairly tight parking spaces. I added on a fold-down bed extender, so I can fit in 4x8 sheets of gypsum board. I also installed a set of Supersprings. They really improved the handling. Plus, I can put 1,700 lbs of stuff in the back without my headlights pointing skyward.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

99 gmc 2500 suburban 454
I should tow a gas tanker instead of my trailer.


----------



## BKFranks




----------



## workswithwood

01 chevy 1500, just got it, but seems plenty of truck for me.

last truck 04 frontier
truck before that 97 tacoma


----------



## Philly Dude

Ford E350. To me a van is the only way to go.


----------



## threaderman

Ford E-250 extended cargo van
Ford Ranger 
Ford Windstar
Suzuki 5 speed for the wife


----------



## TempestV

96 f-150 with 1 ton springs.
I'm looking to replace it with a dodge diesel or possably a pre-6 liter ford very soon though.


----------



## Destroyer1973

The sad thing ( thing is used to substitute the word I really mean to use), that homeowners reflect new will "reliable" - stupid yes, but equally true - at least with some of them.

I've owed all kinds, my favorite is a 3/4 ton with either a real V-8 (nothing under 5 liters) or a big V-6 or (prefferably) inline six - backed by a manual transmission - yes, manuals with grannies DO IN FACT kiss ass on ANY automatic - sorry guys who paid big bucks for those fancy torqshifts and allisions.....oh well...lol.


That's about it.

No preference with Chevy, Dodge, or Ford - all got ups and downs, Chev 350, Dodge 318, and Ford 4.9 Inline 6 - all kick ass - backed with sm465, T-18, or NP - 435...or alternatively, the NV4500, ZF-6, ZF-5, or NV-5600 manual trannys..

People can kid themselves all they like - manuals are the way to go in a REAL work truck - makes the job easier.


----------



## Destroyer1973

sorry for tyos dudes....lol.....oh well hey?


----------



## tinner666

It's an '81. It was my new truck in '91. 

Never did see a reason to buy a truck that isn't a work truck. I'd get a car instead. And work it too if necessary. :thumbup:


----------



## mikezap




----------



## G&J

This is my rig 2003 2500 HD, 2001 Kubota also have a 2001 1500 open bed


----------



## chris klee

i drive an 83 honda accord. i put a custom built roof rack i made with some leftover PT 2x4's. thing kicks ass. :thumbsup:



ok, for real:
02 F-250 pos mine
02 Cummings pos the other brother
07 F-150 the boss

you couldnt pay me enough to drive a manual in my work truck. i am on the phone while driving way to much to be worried about shifting.


----------



## Hammer Inc

takes a lickin keeps on tickin lol


----------



## Winchester

wow! not bad :clap:


----------



## skyhook

Scout II


----------



## Robie

2005 Ram 2500 (Hemi)


----------



## KHouse75

2002 Dodge Ram 1500 Sport, Quad Cab, 4.7L.

Works great for occasional hauling and towing. Works even better for supervisory work in nice air conditioned space!

This truck is a huge difference from the slow times in the early 90's when the company I worked for went under and I had to go solo using my 1987 Pontiac Firebird with a 2.8L V6 engine as my work vehicle. I actually still have that car.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

1998 GMC Savanna 3500. It gets 12 MPG and it just keeps on running. Dammit!


----------



## sivak

I have drove Chevy's or GMC's for the last 20 years


----------



## Mike B

'08 Tundra double cab 4x4 TRD.


----------



## Dave Mac

Chevy silvoroda 01 6 cylinder


----------



## 06 F150

Two 2006's Ford F150's 5.4 3.73ls super cab 6.5 box

3.6 tons of river rock











Pallet of cement/retaining wall block









Sheetrock N stuff


----------



## slowforthecones

I'm a electrical guy so i've got a chevy express 2500 and a toyota sienna. I'm using my sienna more and more these days due to the rising gas prices. I can carry conduit inside, outside and have plenty of room for storage in plastic bins. Don't laugh at the sienna, it does the job quite well.


----------



## MAD Renovations

I just took delivery today of my new '08 Ford F350 Crew Cab Diesel SRW. I was using my '07 Ram 1500 Quad Cab but I found it just did not have the towing power I needed even with the 5.7 Hemi. My 7x14 V nose weighs about 5000lbs with just my equipment in it. 



















Cheers


----------



## 06 F150

Tattoo said:


> I just took delivery today of my new '08 Ford F350 Crew Cab Diesel SRW. I was using my '07 Ram 1500 Quad Cab but I found it just did not have the towing power I needed even with the 5.7 Hemi. My 7x14 V nose weighs about 5000lbs with just my equipment in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



Good looking truck!

I myself the other week were looking at the same truck only in black and 8' box, they are sweet trucks!

Only problem are my f150's have just been paid off and they wanted to give me Sh*t for trade....just could not do it:furious:


----------



## rfed32

78 international dump (under cdl)
86 chevy 3500 steakbody
96 chevy tahoe
99 chevy ck 1500
02 chevy 2500 hd
05 chevy 3500 dur

the 99 is my personal truck...the rest are company trucks...im in business with my cousin...we do demolition and carpentry...i do most of the carpentry...


----------



## MALCO.New.York

chrisriggi said:


> takes a lickin keeps on tickin lol


I too have a JGC (1999). Have Had at least 40 2x4x8'S on the roof with 10 batts of Insulation jamming the cab.

The roof has so many dings, scratches and scrapes, it is sad. Have yet to break the rear window getting stuff up there but no longer have a window washer spout!


----------



## strangehand

*Great wall truck*

I come from china.............


----------



## ALCbuilding

06 Ford F 250 Crew Cab 4x4 (wish it was a 350, will add air-bags) Traded my 99 F-350 SRW Supercab 4x4 for it. Both are Diesel trucks. Loved 7.3L swore I would never have a 6.0. Now that I have driven a 6.0 more than just a few miles, I love it and am glad that I got it. The secret to the 6.0 trucks is not to through a super aggressive power chip at it without putting in headstuds and deleteing the EGR system. The transmission is freakin awesome. For a work truck I would never go back to drive a Gas powered truck. I haul too much. I dunno how suma yall do construction out of some of the rigs you drive unless all you carry is 200 lbs of tools in the back seat or trunk. The 6.o diesels got a really bad reputatino because of the early ones, Ford has fixed all those, and by the release of the 05-07 trucks the problems were pretty decently taken care of.

For doing nothing but construction out of, I would prefer a contractor bed on the truck. But it is also my daily driver, so that would not be practical.


----------



## On Time Guy

*I drive A Chevy*

I Drive a chevy cut away


----------



## wallmaxx




----------



## Winchester

08 double cab tacoma 4x4 trd


----------



## Jack_Clark

You guys use trucks??? :laughing:


----------



## ALCbuilding

That's rediculous, bordering insanity! If I saw a contractor do that, they would never get any work from me.


----------



## SteraClean

Mine
88 Chevy Silverado
89 Chevy Cheyenne 4x4

Company Owned
91 Chevy Cheyenne Utility
92 Chevy Cargo Van
92 Ford Econoline Super (Mobile Office)

Scott Smith
Stera Clean & Beasley Contracting


----------



## Snow Man

..............................


----------



## The_Game

Brigadier 2 Chrysler 300m
top kick 6 F350 Hurst edition dually crew cab 6.0 500 hp
ford f 700 3 custom truck by hurst
Mack titan 2 and more


----------



## Sgt.Grumpy

2007 Silverado HD2500 extended cab. I took out the rear seat and built a platform for my compressor, chop saw and table saw. Under the platform I keep folding horses, air hoses and framing nailers. In the rear, a Reading space saver body, powdercoated inside and out. Custom welded lumber/ladder rack.

Tried to post a photo, but site says I havnt enough posts to post a photo!?!


----------



## dlcj

Sgt.Grumpy said:


> 2007 Silverado HD2500 extended cab. I took out the rear seat and built a platform for my compressor, chop saw and table saw. Under the platform I keep folding horses, air hoses and framing nailers. In the rear, a Reading space saver body, powdercoated inside and out. Custom welded lumber/ladder rack.
> 
> Tried to post a photo, but site says I havnt enough posts to post a photo!?!


sounds cool. I just hope you got a wt model and not the fully loaded leathered and optioned out $40k+ truck only to rip it all out. Im thinking of selling my fully loaded 2500hd cuz i hate to get it dirty.


----------



## shanekw1

'92 Chev Silverado 2500 ext. cab. Worst turning vehicle on the planet

"give me 40 acres and I'll turn this rig around"


----------



## dkillianjr

shanekw1 said:


> '92 Chev Silverado 2500 ext. cab. Worst turning vehicle on the planet
> 
> "give me 40 acres and I'll turn this rig around"


You ain't kiddin! My dad has a '94 with the extended cab 8' bed. His couldn't turn around on a football field :laughing:


Dave


----------



## shanekw1

It _is_ fun in the winter tho, once you get the ass end sliding the thing does some mean fishtails.:thumbup:

My wife hates, I mean HATES, when i do it but my 3 yr old daughter just says "faster, daddy, faster!" :laughing:


----------



## JT Wood

2005 f250 xl. 6 speed standard 4x4


----------



## Winchester

Hey Hugeass, your pics remind me a lot of Langley...


----------



## stp57

It's "Hughjazz", not Hugeass, Fungus (Sorry, I couldn't help myself Fungku).
That was the last great looking Superduty Ford in my opinion. I can't stand the new front end for the trucks & van.
Steve


----------



## JT Wood

I'm actually in a small town 25 miles north of calgary Alberta.

I fell in love with the truck when I saw it. The xl work truck grill and lights are my favorite of all. I would have paid extra for it. When the tires are all used up it will be recieving a 4" lift and 37" tires.:thumbup:



On a side note. I find I like the '08 and up XL superduties. only the xl though. They are sooo ugly I am drawn to them.. 

like a '65 chevy truck, or this international


----------



## shanekw1

hughjazz said:


> I'm actually in a small town 25 miles north of calgary Alberta.


Airdrie?


----------



## JT Wood

10 minutes farther north Crossfield. I've worked there though. Calgary too.


----------



## stp57

I've always liked the blacked out headlights portion of the 1978-79 F-150 grill:
http://image.fourwheeler.com/f/Ford...78-ford-f-150-pickup-stoped-to-take-a-pic.jpg

I wonder how it would look on your truck with the rest of your grill chromed out?
Steve


----------



## wellbuilthome

Ford LCF 12' dump F350 F250


----------



## apex1976

Ford f-450 and nissan titan


----------



## sutcac

Well, maybe this belongs more in the Dogs thread, but this was my faithfull "Nugget" in the back of my first pickup, a 63 Chevy I got for $800. Started with the straight six 292, four on the floor with the granny first, but then I just dropped in a '75 350 V8, bolted right up to the tranny, same engine mounts, amazing. Crappy two-tone paint job I did myself. :blink:










Currently I drive an '03 F250 6.0 diesel, long bed, 4x4, 6 speed auto. That is, when I'm not driving my BMW X3.


----------



## SWAY79

*'79 F-250/4x4*


----------



## orange Garrison

Gmc savanah 3500
gmc savanah 1500


----------



## woodworkbykirk

Jack_Clark said:


> You guys use trucks??? :laughing:



heheh, i always get a chuckle when i see this photo


----------



## woodworkbykirk

btw, whats the word on mazda b series i know its basically the ranger but how is it for reliability and gas, ive got a car saleman buddy who sells for mazda, been bugging me to come in cant decide on mazda, ford ranger or a s10


----------



## orange Garrison

I had a 98 mazda b2500 auto It was awsome never a problem put 375 000km or225 000 miles and only things i did were 2 front pads and 1 alternator at approx 200000 miles great truck .also had a 2000 b4000 4x4 great truck also not as cheap to run as you might think that 4litre ford v6 can eat the gas!


----------



## ALCbuilding

The B-series mazda isn't "basically" a ranger... It IS a ranger, just rebadged to say Mazda. There may be a couple more very minor things that really don't matter.


----------



## Rockwood

04 Toyota Tundra
02 Chevy 2500

I'm waiting to test drive a Silverado hybrid.


----------



## SWAY79

*'08 2500 Cummins Turbo Diesel 4X4*

I could'nt resist, I saw it at a little mom & pop dealership on my way to Lowes last Friday. I love the old F-250 but you just can't beat the powerful pull of a diesel engine when you're pulling things like an excavator or skidsteer.


----------



## barnbuilder1

01 Lariat red F-250 LB 7.3 L extended cab pull a trailer and 5th wheel


----------



## Nigel S. Shorts

2006 Nissan Titan King cab 4X4


----------



## oldrivers

94 gmc k1500 shortbox ,, tore out the crap ifs, 10 bolt, 4l60e, installed the good stuff, 79 dana 60 front, 80s dana 70 rear, nv4500 . got the 468 bb waiting to go but what are gas prices going to do?? :sad:


----------



## 1mancrew

I am surprised there is not one photo of a work van. Here is my ugly van.


----------



## oldrivers

1mancrew said:


> I am surprised there is not one photo of a work van. Here is my ugly van.


 
every job ive ever worked on has had atleast 3 of those white vans i'd say your in the majority .


----------



## Mellison

2001 Toyota Tacoma X Cab.

Great for driving/parking in NYC.


----------



## ribuilder

skyhook...that harvester is sweeet! Great condition and love the tires/wheels on it!:thumbsup:


----------



## ribuilder

hope I didnt miss it..but what year is that international skyhook? And what are ya runnin under the hood?


----------



## MALCO.New.York

skyhook said:


> International Harvester


Thompsons or Cepeks??? I forget the Tread Design........


Nice Truck!!!!!!!


----------



## dlcj

MALCO.New.York said:


> Thompsons or Cepeks??? I forget the Tread Design........
> 
> 
> Nice Truck!!!!!!!


Looks like the side biters of a mickey Thompson tire mounted on MT classic wheels to me. Cant see the tread pattern though. I have the classic 2s with the simulated bead locks on my truck.
Being the info guru you are malco. Did you know that Mickey Thompson acquired Dick Cepek in '2000?
Oh yeah, Im sort of a 4x4 and off road nut myself.
Nice skyhook :thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

dlcj said:


> Looks like the side biters of a mickey Thompson tire mounted on MT classic wheels to me. Cant see the tread pattern though. I have the classic 2s with the simulated bead locks on my truck.
> Being the info guru you are malco. *Did you know that Mickey Thompson acquired Dick Cepek in '2000?*
> Oh yeah, Im sort of a 4x4 and off road nut myself.
> Nice skyhook :thumbsup:



Thank You for the Tid-Bit! I will use it Wisely and Judiciously!

Since we are chattin' "Off Road", mine is accommodating for my tools and any Cell Site that I need to access. Nothing too fancy, but nothing I need to fret about in my Travels!










MX6's with oversized coils. Tires are Goodrich?? "Off the Shelf" crap. But they handle fairly well and take the New York Pot-Holes WELL!!!

Just, for the first time, did Ceramic Brakes...............Any one who does not IS A FOOL. Never knew what I was missing!!! HOLY Grabbing Power on my Rotors!!


----------



## skyhook

ribuilder said:


> hope I didnt miss it..but what year is that international skyhook? And what are ya runnin under the hood?


sv392



MALCO.New.York said:


> Thompsons or Cepeks??? I forget the Tread Design........
> 
> 
> Nice Truck!!!!!!!


Mickey Thompsons



dlcj said:


> Looks like the side biters of a mickey Thompson tire mounted on MT classic wheels to me. Cant see the tread pattern though. I have the classic 2s with the simulated bead locks on my truck.
> Being the info guru you are malco. Did you know that Mickey Thompson acquired Dick Cepek in '2000?
> Oh yeah, Im sort of a 4x4 and off road nut myself.
> Nice skyhook :thumbsup:


MT 36x16.5x15 Baja Claws on Alcoas.


----------



## dlcj

Always liked the Grand cherokee. Have an eye on a 93 square body cherokee sport to build into a dual purpose on/off road ride right know. Heres my two I mentioned earlier. At the time of the picture i just brought the s10 home after painting. Thats what i drive most of the time now. Have large tool box on back. 25+ mpg. Big truck gets 18-20 mpg on diesel.


----------



## dlcj

skyhook said:


> sv392
> 
> Mickey Thompsons
> 
> MT 36x16.5x15 Baja Claws on Alcoas.


Started to say Baja Claws. What a cool tire. you know they make one in 46" street legal? 

Ahh Alcoas $$$$ :thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

dlcj said:


> Always liked the Grand cherokee. Have an eye on a 93 square body cherokee sport to build into a dual purpose on/off road ride right know. Heres my two I mentioned earlier. At the time of the picture i just brought the s10 home after painting. Thats what i drive most of the time now. Have large tool box on back. 25+ mpg. Big truck gets 18-20 mpg on diesel.
> View attachment 14158
> 
> 
> View attachment 14159


Nice Brush Guard/Bumper/Winch set up!!!! Real NICE!!! 


Nice View as well!!! The HELL I could raise there on an RM!!!


Any Ideas how to properly re-attach my roof rack??? "Popped" two-of-six Anchors!


----------



## dlcj

Thanks. Would you believe I paid $10k for that truck and $200 for the s10!
Neither one looked that good then though:laughing:
Have $17k in the big one and $1000 in the little one total now.

Yeh the view was half the reason we bought the place. The view is a little better just to the right of the pic too. Can see bought 20 miles.


----------



## skyhook

ribuilder said:


> hope I didnt miss it..but what year is that international skyhook? And what are ya runnin under the hood?


That truck belongs to a friend of mine. It's a 1968 1200c
Mine is not all that but it does have a 8,000# Ramsey self recovery winch on the front and 4 doors.


----------



## jeffaah

04 Tundra
08 Tundra
04 Mitsu/Hino Dump truck
03 GMC 3500 van chassis/walk in back


----------



## skyhook

GF's truck lol.


----------



## xxwckdxx

1980 Chevy C20 Utility body here


----------



## mrmike

1994 f-250 plow truck & heavy lumber hauler
1997 Dodge 3500 1 ton long wheelbase Service van with 318 c.i.
Great rigs & the best part - Bought & paid for like Tinner 666-just for work!


by the way I was very impressed with that load on his old truck !

Preserve America Buy American 

Lose your Job yet - Keep buying Foreign


----------



## robtlem

You'll love this one I have a ford 150 that stays in the drive most of the time.

the work vehicle I use most is my 1993 volvo 240 station wagon with 400,000+ miles. I've remove the back seat, lay the back down and all my tools are under cover with easy access, including my Jaws 20' ladder. Largest extention ladder carried on top 40'. If the tools are removed I have carried a 4x8 sheet of plywood. But the truck gets called into service for more sheathing. This vehicle is so good I keep my eye out for another with less mileage.


----------



## user38755

straight six


----------



## ribuilder

skyhook said:


> That truck belongs to a friend of mine. It's a 1968 1200c
> Mine is not all that but it does have a 8,000# Ramsey self recovery winch on the front and 4 doors.


 
Nice! If you could only sqeeze a cummins in there....Hmmmm Stright six..never fix!


----------



## antnepi

2007 Toyota Tacoma Crew Cab 4x4...67,000 miles bought new
2008 Chevy 2500 6.0 LT2 Extended Cab Short Bed...4,000 miles bought new


----------



## mnjconstruction

SWAY79 said:


> I could'nt resist, I saw it at a little mom & pop dealership on my way to Lowes last Friday. I love the old F-250 but you just can't beat the powerful pull of a diesel engine when you're pulling things like an excavator or skidsteer.


wow, love those tires!! What kind are they. I'd like to put those on my 2008 f-150


----------



## JumboJack

Next truck is going to have less room for people and more room for stuff...


----------



## parts

shanekw1 said:


> '92 Chev Silverado 2500 ext. cab. Worst turning vehicle on the planet
> 
> "give me 40 acres and I'll turn this rig around"



The 03's are not much better otherwise it's a good truck


----------



## CrpntrFrk




----------



## cbfx3

01 F250 Diesel.. been paid for for 3 years or so.. over 230k miles and I swear it runs better now than it did new


----------



## mics_54

06' 2500HD Duramax 4x4


----------



## App-ironworks

97 Ram 3500 4x
5.9 Magnum v-8 4 spd AT 
Dana 80 rear, Dana 60 front, 4.10 posi in both (wont turn worth a darn in 4by but it'll go) 
NV241 t/c
Heavy duty everything.
11k gvw 15.5k gcvw , curb weight with my welder and tools 8240#
6 good tires, 5 that match.

Truth is I've never been a Mopar nut, but I got this rig for dirt cheap. 
It's a gutless wonder with that small block and slush box, but I got it for dirt cheap. The utility bed is real handy but very rusty, I'll build a nice flatbed with as many underslung tool boxes as I can fit one day, soon. Till then if the welding/fab shop goes under I could put the telephone company stripes back on and steel power line copper for scrap, 'cept I'd probably get electrocuted if I didn't fall off the pole first. Truth is the more I drive it the more it's turning me into a Dodge man.







And I got it for dirt cheap:thumbsup:


----------



## Gatell Plumbing

06 Ford E-250 ex/cab, paint is already peeling on roof and they will not provide any warranty, last Ford I'll ever buy.


----------



## suzuki0702

Gatell Plumbing said:


> 06 Ford E-250 ex/cab, paint is already peeling on roof and they will not provide any warranty, last Ford I'll ever buy.


 
maybe you should wash it once in a while :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmike

M
My new "99 Chevy 3500" completely Rust Free, right from Sunny Florida. Cannot find any that are not Rotted out Up here in the North because of the Road Salt. Bought this truck on Ebay to Replace my full size van ,hopefully to be easier on my old ass. So far it has been great- just 72k miles-it was a BellSouth truck so it was very good maintained. Best of all it didn't break the Bank.


----------



## stp57

Very nice! Good find.
Steve



mrmike said:


> M
> My new "99 Chevy 3500" completely Rust Free, right from Sunny Florida. Cannot find any that are not Rotted out Up here in the North because of the Road Salt. Bought this truck on Ebay to Replace my full size van ,hopefully to be easier on my old ass. So far it has been great- just 72k miles-it was a BellSouth truck so it was very good maintained. Best of all it didn't break the Bank.


----------



## woodchuck2

I thought i saw a new rig in your driveway the other day Mike, how much for your van if someone asks me or are you keeping it for a back up vehicle?
Also about the only problem those enegines had was intake gasket problems. That does have the Vortec 5.7 right? You will see coolant seeping down the front of the block from the corners of the intake. They are easy to replace, also watch the heater hose nipple in the intake on the right side as they will rot off too. That truck should be getting 13-16mpg the way it is set up.


----------



## TimberTom

I drive a Ford F-250. I'm a fan.


----------



## mrmike

TimberTom said:


> I drive a Ford F-250. I'm a fan.


I've also got a Ford F-250. IT is my plow truck & when I needed to haul Lumber for the Business. This is my first Chevy in quite a few years. I have the Dodge van that i am replacing with the Chev......... It also runs very well with the 5.2 liter w/132k on it. So I think they are all good.....


----------



## Renegade 1 LI

I would love to get the Volkswagen Transporter W/tdi & 7 speed 4motion gearbox! Medium sized van, 40 mpg hwy & all wheel drive, just not available in the states. I still want one!


----------



## unclemoustache

I just got a 1993 4-door F-350, 4x4. Love the thing, but I'd like to get a utility bed for it someday.


----------



## TempestV

Renegade 1 LI said:


> I would love to get the Volkswagen Transporter W/tdi & 7 speed 4motion gearbox! Medium sized van, 40 mpg hwy & all wheel drive, just not available in the states. I still want one!


There are a whole lot of great vehicles in Europe that just aren't available here, particularly in the small van segment.


----------



## JimHo

I like that Volkswagon Transporter TDI too, but need to stay within a price range. 

Ford has this new euro-van called a transit. I like the idea, but it only gets 25 mpg, and the back is only 6' long.


----------



## Chasing Dreams

Ford F250 with the V-10. Cost me about 5 bucks whenever I think about starting it! lol

GMC 2500 Savana 4.8 liter......easy on the pocket!


----------



## AustinDB

Renegade 1 LI said:


> I would love to get the Volkswagen Transporter W/tdi & 7 speed 4motion gearbox! Medium sized van, 40 mpg hwy & all wheel drive, just not available in the states. I still want one!


some of the transporter commercial vans are based on the Mercedes (dodge-sprinter in the states) with a special VW front end. I saw a Sprinter on the highway in Delaware where the VW Transporter front end was installed-interesting look.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

06' chev colorado 4 dr, back seat is for tools. and when picking up materials i pick up small amounts any big orders are delivered


----------



## Baron

I am stingy; I started my business in 1979 with a 1953 Chevrolet 1/2 ton pickup which I restored because I couldn't stand modern trucks. I was never disappointed. For 15 years of towing a trailer and using my truck as an OX pulling sheds, and a garage across yards and passing people in blinding snow storms with my chains on, I finally let her go.:sad:

After 15 years of use and no signs of letting up I traded the truck for some work to restore my 39 Chevy sedan and went modern with a Dakota. I slightly regret that decision, as I am not sure that the Chevy was broken in yet. The 53 had 9/11 rear gears and a four speed HD tranny it was awesome with only a 216 CU 85 HP six at 14 MPG. Burnt no oil for 15 years and was a powerhouse at low to moderate speeds. Literally was more powerful at low RPMs than a Chevy 350 or comparative Ford. With the relaxed power to wheel ration I could jump a 12 granite Curb at idle pushing a trailer and barely make the engine change rpms. Never dug up any ones lawn even on difficult slops to access their back yards with my trailer loaded with 60 sheets of drywall on wet grass.

Real Contractors will understand that phrase.:thumbsup:

The Dakota was fair but only lasted 145,000 miles and about 8 years and I was sick of its limitations and got a 97 Dodge B2500 van. The fella who bought my Dakota went over 240,000 miles with it landscaping but I thought the suspension was too soft for my use and it lacked the prestige of the 53.

I have just retired my 97 van from body rot issues, but no mechanical faults after 147,00 miles, and the 360 cubic inch V8 has been awesome with 13.5 mpg fully loaded and hauling my trailer or my camper at 65 mph passing any truck especially Ford diesel's up hills into the mountains. I just picked up a 97 Dodge B3500 van with a 318, my favorite little V8 with a very nice low gear rattio that pulls almost as good as the 360 but lacks the overall high end power to maintain Ford crushing power while pulling 3,500 pounds of trailer.(I also pull a 5,000 lb dump work trailer with ease). It is a family tradition to abuse our vehicles. After all a truck rhymes with a profanity and it should never come to that if its a real truck.:shutup:

For $1200 I will accept the defeat but I still get about 14 MPGs fully loaded and around town I am happy to get a truck that will not let me down for perhaps 5-6 more years and as I suspect 300,000 miles.

My Grandfather hauled junk stoves, during the depression, on the running boards of an old Essex tying them to the door posts on both sides and when a drastic bump dropped the stoves in the street with the door posts still attached never bought an Essex again, we all learned trucks need to truck stuff, with abuse as a consideration! 

I miss my 1953 Pick-up but to only be using my fourth truck in a little over 40 years is a testament to something....... certainly not my abuse of them.

Oh for you Ford fanatics I just sold my 1952 F6 and I do miss the old clunker just for its ability to sit for a year and still run as it did when I parked it. It was lovable but under powered, braked weird and had the worst suspension since springs weren't invented but that baby could haul an over sized load even if It had to use all four gears and the two speed rear axles just to crawl up an incline with the peddle literally stomped to the floor boards. Loved that beast as I knew the original owners, the second owners and me. There were two gas pedal positions, all the way to the floor to go and flutter to double clutch the spur gears as Ford owners were to cheap to pay for Syncro in those days. 

It was a trip to go to the sand pits with.:w00t:


----------



## Renegade 1 LI

I have an 08 F-550, cc 4wd with a utility body. It is quiet, comfortable , a pleasure to drive & holds everything I need. I always get asked what the mpg is & my reply is pretty much always the same, I don't know! never checked. If it was 8, 10, 12 or whatever I like & need the truck. As long as there is work there will be fuel, no work no fuel.
I also have an 04 E-250 that I will be setting up with a trailer for just doing solar panel installations.


----------



## CONCRETERULES

Ford f-250 workhorse!!!!


----------



## Ben Downing

*Concrete Contractor*

I DRIVE A 02 FORD F-350 DIESEL THAT GETS 21 MPG ON THE FREEWAY
AND HAULS EVERYTHING I NEED:thumbsup:


----------



## StreamlineGT

Renegade 1 LI said:


> I have an 08 F-550, cc 4wd with a utility body. It is quiet, comfortable , a pleasure to drive & holds everything I need. I always get asked what the mpg is & my reply is pretty much always the same, I don't know! never checked. If it was 8, 10, 12 or whatever I like & need the truck. As long as there is work there will be fuel, no work no fuel.
> I also have an 04 E-250 that I will be setting up with a trailer for just doing solar panel installations.


A man after my own heart...  Looks like a 200" wheelbase, yes?

2009 F-450 Crew Cab 4x4 Lariat with a, well, nothing on the back yet. Reading body to be delivered 1/4/10.




























I recently put some fender flares on the back, and lowered the rear tire pressure so I can drive it while I wait for the body.

Current rig, 2004 E-350 extended cargo, selling to my father-in-law after the F-450 is in service.


----------



## Renegade 1 LI

StreamlineGT said:


> A man after my own heart...  Looks like a 200" wheelbase, yes?
> 
> 2009 F-450 Crew Cab 4x4 Lariat with a, well, nothing on the back yet. Reading body to be delivered 1/4/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently put some fender flares on the back, and lowered the rear tire pressure so I can drive it while I wait for the body.


What can I say? I have had good luck with the super duties. This is my second utility body & I can't imagine working without one. Once I get it set up it will have a welder, compressor & all the carpentry, mechanical & layout tools I can fit in it. Yes it is 200" wb & it is a Knapheid body, I like the durability of steel vs fiberglass. The only bad thing is the floor height w/the 4wd, you have to lift & step higher. My last truck was a 99 E-450 & the floor ht was a foot lower, but I wanted 4wd & a crew cab, plus the 550 was a nice step up in capacity. Good luck with your build.:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting

08 tundra It's got a ladder rack now and bigger magnets, magnets will be off another year


----------



## StreamlineGT

Renegade 1 LI said:


> What can I say? I have had good luck with the super duties. This is my second utility body & I can't imagine working without one. Once I get it set up it will have a welder, compressor & all the carpentry, mechanical & layout tools I can fit in it. Yes it is 200" wb & it is a Knapheid body, I like the durability of steel vs fiberglass. The only bad thing is the floor height w/the 4wd, you have to lift & step higher. My last truck was a 99 E-450 & the floor ht was a foot lower, but I wanted 4wd & a crew cab, plus the 550 was a nice step up in capacity. Good luck with your build.:thumbsup:


Here is a cell pic of the body I am getting, but obviously not in red, mine will be painted to match. Reading 9' Spacemaster 57. Keyless entry, powdercoated interior, Thule ladder rack, conduit carrier, awning, etc.










Here are the fenders I put on, with the help of some EMT, beam clamps, and some two hole straps.










and the ICC lights I installed.


----------



## Renegade 1 LI

StreamlineGT said:


> Here is a cell pic of the body I am getting, but obviously not in red, mine will be painted to match. Reading 9' Spacemaster 57. Keyless entry, powdercoated interior, Thule ladder rack, conduit carrier, awning, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the fenders I put on, with the help of some EMT, beam clamps, and some two hole straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the ICC lights I installed.


Very nice:thumbsup: The keyless entry is a nic feature. One thing I did that I am very happy with was having the roof & bumper rhino lined. My old roof got a little scuffed up. I am thinking of diamond plate or more rhino lining for the area at the front of the utility body where it meets the cab. It projects out past the cab & gets chipped up from the front wheels.


----------



## StreamlineGT

Renegade 1 LI said:


> Very nice:thumbsup: The keyless entry is a nic feature. One thing I did that I am very happy with was having the roof & bumper rhino lined. My old roof got a little scuffed up. I am thinking of diamond plate or more rhino lining for the area at the front of the utility body where it meets the cab. It projects out past the cab & gets chipped up from the front wheels.


I am actually putting 3M clear film on the front of the body, as well as the hood and headlights. I may get the bumper and the lower 3' of the interior Line-Xed, but the roof never occurred to me. Nice tip. Thanks!


----------



## chocolatecamil

I've been using a 99' Ford Explorer for 7 years now. I got it salvaged, wrecked it, repaired it and it is still running strong at almost 200k. The amount of material this thing has hauled blows my mind and I'm sure there are plenty of years to follow. I'll post a pic up once I can!


----------



## gillisonconstru

StreamlineGT said:


> Here is a cell pic of the body I am getting, but obviously not in red, mine will be painted to match. Reading 9' Spacemaster 57. Keyless entry, powdercoated interior, Thule ladder rack, conduit carrier, awning, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the fenders I put on, with the help of some EMT, beam clamps, and some two hole straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the ICC lights I installed.


I really like the second row of drop fronts above the standard bed. Please post pics as soon as u get it set up I may go that route myself very nice.


----------



## zkorpionx

My first "truck" .Wife was upset for 2 months










The one I drive now 2003 F-250


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Mine's broke down in the garage, getting a whole new top end.


----------



## atrawlings

2010 F-350 Crew Cab Lariat Diesel. Finally enough truck...and my wife looks sexy as hell in it.


----------



## Renegade 1 LI

atrawlings said:


> 2010 F-350 Crew Cab Lariat Diesel. Finally enough truck...and my wife looks sexy as hell in it.


There's something about a cute girl in a big burly pick up! My wife has been using our F-450 KR since we got rid of her car & I think she looks pretty hot crusing around in it too! I just told her not to get to used to it & she said; why not?


----------



## atrawlings

Renegade 1 LI said:


> There's something about a cute girl in a big burly pick up! My wife has been using our F-450 KR since we got rid of her car & I think she looks pretty hot crusing around in it too! I just told her not to get to used to it & she said; why not?[/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> Smart Girl.


----------



## skyhook

When the going gets tough.........


----------



## JT Wood

that is one awesome truck skyhook :thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

skyhook said:


> When the going gets tough.........



Nice lift! Nice Rubber! Nice way of going to-and-fro!!!!


----------



## skyhook

hughjazz said:


> that is one awesome truck skyhook :thumbsup:





MALCO.New.York said:


> Nice lift! Nice Rubber! Nice way of going to-and-fro!!!!


Since then it has gotten a new bigger engine, new clutch, new tires, stereo CD and a 66 grille.


----------



## ryanh

My two work trucks are a ram 2500 and a lincoln navigator. both with lots of towing power


----------



## TBFGhost

StreamlineGT said:


> A man after my own heart...  Looks like a 200" wheelbase, yes?
> 
> 2009 F-450 Crew Cab 4x4 Lariat with a, well, nothing on the back yet. Reading body to be delivered 1/4/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently put some fender flares on the back, and lowered the rear tire pressure so I can drive it while I wait for the body.
> 
> Current rig, 2004 E-350 extended cargo, selling to my father-in-law after the F-450 is in service.


 

You blurred out the writing in the last pic, but you can see it in the first....:laughing:


----------



## Winchester

TBFGhost said:


> You blurred out the writing in the last pic, but you can see it in the first....:laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## StreamlineGT

Winchester said:


> :laughing:


Whoops! :lol:


----------



## A W Smith

*f 150 stretch cab 8 foot bed with somones homemade 10 foot rack.*

i call it my "wheels of shame" and I wont be posting any pictures of it. suffice to say I'm desperately seeking something that rolled off the line this decade.


----------



## J87513

*brand new truck, $11k*

i got this truck 1 and 1/2 years ago. I got it brand new for $11k. It was the last day of november and the dealership had to get rid of it. It's a 2008 Ram 1500, 3.7L engine, V6. It is a stock model, ie cd player but no power windows. It is a 8' bed which is good though.


----------



## stp57

Bare bones, but still a great deal. Congrats!
Steve



J87513 said:


> i got this truck 1 and 1/2 years ago. I got it brand new for $11k. It was the last day of november and the dealership had to get rid of it. It's a 2008 Ram 1500, 3.7L engine, V6. It is a stock model, ie cd player but no power windows. It is a 8' bed which is good though.


----------



## Taylordhome

I drive a Dodge Ram 2500 Turbo Diesel (Big Horn Package). Its a full sized 4x4. Awesome truck. Takes care of all my towing needs, even my dump trailer.


----------



## loneframer

'01 2500 4x4 Ram.


----------



## displacedtexan

97 Dodge extended cab 4x4 with a Cummins putting out a little over double what it did stock.


----------



## mnjconstruction

displacedtexan said:


> 97 Dodge extended cab 4x4 with a Cummins putting out a little over double what it did stock.


stock is 215 hp and 440 torque or close to these specs i believe
so yours has over double these numbers? that must be pretty crazy to drive. how did you make it have these impressive numbers? I once had a 351 winsor that had 350 hp and 425 lbs torque. thing was crazy. only got 6 miles to the gallon, but sure was a cool truck.


----------



## displacedtexan

mnjconstruction said:


> stock is 215 hp and 440 torque or close to these specs i believe
> so yours has over double these numbers? that must be pretty crazy to drive. how did you make it have these impressive numbers? I once had a 351 winsor that had 350 hp and 425 lbs torque. thing was crazy. only got 6 miles to the gallon, but sure was a cool truck.


It dynos 411 hp 995 tq at the rear wheels. And yeah, stock it was 215/440 at the flywheel. 

It's got injectors and pump tuning (mechanical fuel injection!) Plus the usual intake/exhaust and a new clutch. The stocker didn't last. It drives really nice, tows well, way more fun to drive than it was stock. Still get 15ish on an average tank towing my tool trailer. Actually a very mild truck compared to some guys I know.


----------



## joe dirt

03 Ford F350 4x4 Diesel ($ pit),,,,Hauls lotsa weight
96 Chev step van (rolling tool box),,,,travelling bilboard


----------



## mnjconstruction

displacedtexan said:


> It dynos 411 hp 995 tq at the rear wheels. And yeah, stock it was 215/440 at the flywheel.
> 
> It's got injectors and pump tuning (mechanical fuel injection!) Plus the usual intake/exhaust and a new clutch. The stocker didn't last. It drives really nice, tows well, way more fun to drive than it was stock. Still get 15ish on an average tank towing my tool trailer. Actually a very mild truck compared to some guys I know.


wow that is some crazy torque. i would love to drive something with that much power. never have, anything close to that.


----------



## JWilliams

95' toyota tacoma extended cab and my step-father(who I work with) has a '99 dodge 1500. so needless to say he does all the towing when need be.


----------



## JFRAME

2004 f250 super duty 6.0 powerstroke


----------



## Cole82

99 f150 extended cab short bed. 
Hope next year I can get a 3/4 ton ford.

Cole


----------



## CanningCustom

No pic's available yet, but i'm running 04 Ram 2500, with superchip and pulling 14' tandem axle atlas trailer both are black. I'll get some pics up, and to the man who found a ram 2500/megacab at a mom&pops sideroad dealership. That is quite the ride my friend, I'm looking for the same thing right now.


----------



## sdh1969

2010 ford f-15- super crew, 4x4 all the toys 
1999 ranger work truck 100K runs like new
1999 Mustang Cobra convertible, some times the wind in your hair, v8 rumble and not halling around wood, Is pricless!

Only fords in my grage. The best never rest!


----------



## acmepowerwash

2007 Mitsubishi Fuso FE140
2003 Ford F450
2008 Dodge Ram
2000 Elgin Broom Bear on a Freightliner FL-70 Chassis
2004 Tymco 210 Street Sweeper on Isuzu NPR Chassis​


----------



## MLScott&Sons

*trucks*

do you mean work trucks or pretty trucks? We use Isuzu diesel box trucks for carring tools and welders, a 2000 dodge 2500 that has been more trouble than I ever could have imagined. 5 (yes 5) trans, 2 moters 2 rears,? front brake roters, I think I do one with each oil change(kidding) broken ac/drivers side power window
For pretty and pulling the skid steer, steel, etc. We have a 08 f250 diesel Back to Fords luv em


----------



## administr8tor

MLScott&Sons said:


> do you mean work trucks or pretty trucks? We use Isuzu diesel box trucks for carring tools and welders, a 2000 dodge 2500 that has been more trouble than I ever could have imagined. 5 (yes 5) trans, 2 moters 2 rears,? front brake roters, I think I do one with each oil change(kidding) broken ac/drivers side power window
> For pretty and pulling the skid steer, steel, etc. We have a 08 f250 diesel Back to Fords luv em



How are the isuzu's holding up for you?


----------



## VA Remodeler

This started so long ago, that I might have already posted, but,

I drive Chevrolets.

Bill


----------



## rex

94-chevy shortbed standard cab 5 speed-plow truck

93-gmc 2500 4x4 long bed -wood hauler

99 chevy express 3500

88 gmc 6.2 diesel long bed extended cab 4x4-yard beater back up wood hauler


----------



## Ashcon

Upgraded this year to an 08 F350 Super duty dually diesel.


----------



## Cole82

03 F450 12' flatbed powerstroke.

Cole


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

A paid for one.

All vehicles suck, horse and buggy's suck worse though.


----------



## 2784

99 f350 with 198000 miles and still hauling


----------



## blackte

01 F150 - 5.4L V-8, w/124,000+ miles. Pulling a 7 x 16 Enclosed Trailer, fully loaded with all of my tools. Gas mileage sucks when empty or pulling. It gets the job done, and has not rust. I have been looking for a used 08 F250 V-10, but can't find one that meets my criteria. So, I will continue to run the F150, plus there is no truck payment each month.

Prefer to put my money into my tools, to expand my business.


----------



## MAULEMALL

96 Dodge Dakota Slt.... 150000 miles on it... little bugger but I love it...:thumbup:


----------



## B.D.R.

08 dodge ram way too nice and way too fast:thumbup:


----------



## MarkWood

2002 Chevy 2500 HD Duramax 6 spd Manual 4x4 extended cab. 20 MPG-still payin for it:wallbash:

1993 Chevy suburban 1500 4x4- paid for ...... I wish this were my only truck never again will I have a truck payment!!!!!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

MarkWood said:


> 2002 Chevy 2500 HD Duramax 6 spd Manual 4x4 extended cab. 20 MPG-still payin for it:wallbash:
> 
> 1993 Chevy suburban 1500 4x4- paid for ...... I wish this were my only truck never again will I have a truck payment!!!!!


How long did you do the loan over? That's a long long time for a truck payment.


----------



## cgclewis

Brimar said:


> My tonka work truck. GMC C65 Low Pro w/ 12.5 Reading body and Cat diesel. Has built-in air to handle several nail guns and a 5kw gen set. Hauls everything I need. It works great since, I always have several projects going at once and always need differant tools during the course of the day. It's a bit heavy duty, but I get a lot of thumbs up.:thumbup:


 
THE WINNAHHHHHH
:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy


----------



## Countryboy94

10' Dodge Dakota. always loved midsized trucks, they handle great but carry some good weight still! Rides great w/ snowblower, mower or whatever i need to have in the back


----------



## tcleve4911

2003 Suburban
Sweet ride
Great, versatile work truck


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

i have a real suv though,if it means sports utility van hahahaha affectionately know as the expresscalade hahahahaa


----------



## Cole82

FRAME2FINISH said:


> i have a real suv though,if it means sports utility van hahahaha affectionately know as the expresscalade hahahahaa


 Do you like red?:laughing:


----------



## CCCo.

*Posted this on another thread, I'll post it here too!*

Well mines not as classy as everybody else's, but what can I say, Its hard to kill a Ford.

I have had several fords over the years, and I rarely have to work on them much. :thumbsup:

She might be older, but its only got 107K right now, and runs like a top.

I'm due for an upgrade, but until this one pukes, I am going to keep working it.

Another great thing about this old girl is, she doesn't leak one drop of oil. 
I like knowing I can park in a customers drive without issues.
(i better knock on some wood now) :laughing:

Besides, I like knowing I can scratch it, and not get upset.

I really hope to get a couple more years out of this truck, but I would settle for at least one more. 
I do have to get front tires before winter, or :w00t:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Thanks, spent alot of time on that design!


----------



## J F

Yeah, very nice wrap. :thumbsup: Poor lonely eagle. :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Alone is the name of my town, spelled backwards


----------



## J F

Crafty, very crafty. :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl

Enola Eagle said:


> Alone is the name of my town, spelled backwards


How many of your customers do you think get that? I didn't, and I'm fully aware of that as well as having read the origin of the name (a farmer's daughter). :laughing:


----------



## Bastien1337

2008 ford ranger with a box. small little truck but its good on gas and can haul ass.


just gotta be creative in the usage of the bed space


----------



## Tech Dawg

Evryone thinks it's some kind of native indian spiel... So when I tell them, it usually makes for some nice conversation. And every single time, they go for pen & paper to spell it out both ways, just to check


----------



## J F

My original thought after seeing it was you were thinking "Lone Eagle", then went with "Alone Eagle" for the "A" in the alphabetical listings. 

Not even close. :laughing:


----------



## Bastien1337

misspost delete


----------



## Tech Dawg

Thanks guys for liking the truck. The only reason why I posted it is because I thought Angus would like it:whistling

I guess I am still:notworthy


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

Carport King said:


> What Kind Of Truck Do You Drive?



I have a red one.


----------



## deadjed

Work truck . The human is me . :shifty:


----------



## smuhhh

deadjed said:


> Work truck . The human is me . :shifty:


Vinyl wrap, airbrush, photoshop?.. or LSD?


----------



## CarrPainting

nice wheels on that truck :thumbsup:


----------



## avguy

Awesome graphics.


----------



## Joedog

CarrPainting said:


> nice wheels on that truck :thumbsup:


 
They are stock


----------



## deadjed

smuhhh said:


> Vinyl wrap, airbrush, photoshop?.. or LSD?


Haha ! HD vinyl wrap . :blink:


----------



## Diamond D.

deadjed said:


> Work truck . The human is me . :shifty:


Damn, I had to go back to your, "New Shop" thread, to see if that was the same truck.

That shop really dwarfs the truck, or... :whistling

Nice shop!

D.


----------



## keenan993




----------



## RM Framer

I have a 99 Chev 1500 with 200 thousand 
2006 Pontiac torrent for the wife

the truck isnt big enough for what i want. I am looking to upgrade to a Ford super Duty and get a boss or arctic plow for it.


----------



## katoman

My new truck is a one ton GMC van. Ordered all the heavy duty stuff. It has the 6 litre engine and six speed allison tranny. Great van.

It tows my 7x14 trailer like it wasn't even there. 

And no one should be buying Toyotas from those low life whale killers.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I'm still surprised that people use such big trucks to tow such small trailers. we just bought this Chevy about 2 months ago with vortec 6.0 and i have to say its in the top 3 worst riding vehicles i have ever been in. my F150 tows so much nicer and more controlled and i only have the 5.4. if your on anymore than a 2 mile trip with this thing its a nightmare. I'm always amazed when i see guys driving around with a trailer like a 7500lb 7x20 and using a 1 ton or 3/4 ton to pull it. My f150 is the least capable f150 made and it has a tow rating high enough to tow a trailer that size fully loaded let alone having a f150 with the 11K+ tow rating and the 6.2 or ecoboost!


----------



## Sasquatch

2002 chevy 3/4ton hd ext cab


----------



## mehtwo

BCConstruction said:


> I'm still surprised that people use such big trucks to tow such small trailers. we just bought this Chevy about 2 months ago with vortec 6.0 and i have to say its in the top 3 worst riding vehicles i have ever been in. my F150 tows so much nicer and more controlled and i only have the 5.4. if your on anymore than a 2 mile trip with this thing its a nightmare. I'm always amazed when i see guys driving around with a trailer like a 7500lb 7x20 and using a 1 ton or 3/4 ton to pull it. My f150 is the least capable f150 made and it has a tow rating high enough to tow a trailer that size fully loaded let alone having a f150 with the 11K+ tow rating and the 6.2 or ecoboost!


If that's overkill then what about this ol' 1-1/2 ton truck(with a sh*tload of tools) pulling a 7'6"x14' trailer?:laughing:









:laughing::clap::laughing::clap::thumbsup:


----------



## Mud Master

Here's mine...


----------



## Mud Master

Here's one of my vans, '04 E-250. I have two others, a '08 Ford E-350 with a Reading Lo Pro enclosed body, but I wasn't driving to my guys house just to take a picture :no:. I also have an '07 F-450 steakbody at the shop. I'll take a picture of that next time I'm there.

Just so happens that my super lives 2 doors down from me, so it was convenient.


----------



## ccjc

06 chev 2500 crew cab
98 astro this thing is a tank i love it


----------



## SclafaniBuilder

08 ford f-250 5.4l


----------



## Eric K

06 gmc 3500 savana
04 chevy 3500 express
96 ford "zombie" ranger 
07 Acura tl type s


----------



## JT Wood

aoturner said:


> Clearly you are not fit for legitimate debate. A member of my crew bought an f-150. Have you lifted the tailgate recently? I wouldn't count on that to save my life, it's a flimsy, plastic, poc. .



3 things,

1.when has a tail gate ever saved a life?
2.have you seen what the inner skin of a tacoma is made from?
3.the tailgate has torsion assist :whistling (it's not plastic)




My Brother in law get's 15 mpg in his ity bity tacoma
I get 12 in my v10 f350.

If you like toyota, thats fine by me, I used to own them. I still own a '69 landcruiser.

but for a work truck, the fords have been a superior choice for me.


----------



## aoturner

hughjazz said:


> 3 things,
> 
> 1.when has a tail gate ever saved a life?
> 2.have you seen what the inner skin of a tacoma is made from?
> 3.the tailgate has torsion assist :whistling (it's not plastic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Brother in law get's 15 mpg in his ity bity tacoma
> I get 12 in my v10 f350.
> 
> If you like toyota, thats fine by me, I used to own them. I still own a '69 landcruiser.
> 
> but for a work truck, the fords have been a superior choice for me.


3 things

1. It's called an expression... Do I really need to explain?
2. My 2000 Toyota Tacoma has a steel FULLY BOXED frame, something the "big three" have recently decided is a good idea, in their half tons. The whole body is steel... Backed by a full steel rollcage. Everything is steel... They don't call it something fancy, and disquize it's flimsiness. It wasn't until 05 when they installed the composite beds, and I'll tell you what. I would rather have the same material Glock uses for their firearms, than "torsion assist" ...please...
3. My 2000 V6 gets 21 MPG has 220K on it, and hasn't needed a thing. The 85 I had before it had 500k before it needed a transmisssion.

If you like Fords that is fine, I have driven them, never owned them TG. But the dependability, capability, and reliabilty of the Toyota brand is far superior to all American brands. Which by the way is very unfortunate. But demand speaks for itself, and the consumers as a whole have proven this fact, time and time again,
By the way, that is very cool about the 69 FJ, I also own own one same year. Love that little truck. Talk about bad gas milage though, that inline six is terrible!


----------



## skyhook

My '95 GMC with 140k gets 28mpg (at 60 mph) on the open road. 350 v8, 700R. Proved it driving to Oregon and back. Although it loves to cruise at 90.
I admit, I did have to replace the spark plugs at 92k. 
No need to buy one of them forgein jobs when the good stuff is built right here in the USA. 
Toys are assembled here to circumvent the import tax. That's all.


----------



## JT Wood

aoturner said:


> 2. My 2000 Toyota Tacoma has a steel FULLY BOXED frame, something the "big three" have recently decided is a good idea, in their half tons. The whole body is steel... Backed by a full steel rollcage. Everything is steel...











Start paying attention at 25 sec. :blink::blink: You're saying toyota frames are better? 







aoturner said:


> By the way, that is very cool about the 69 FJ, I also own own one same year. Love that little truck. Talk about bad gas milage though, that inline six is terrible!



It is a cool truck, way better imo than the american made jeep.

However it has a 283 chevy v8.:thumbsup:


----------



## bluebird5

I got a model T with a tow hitch and 16 foot trailer


----------



## essrmo

_International Scout II had box frames.




_​


----------



## ahltechco

skyhook said:


> My '95 GMC with 140k gets 28mpg (at 60 mph) on the open road. 350 v8, 700R. Proved it driving to Oregon and back. Although it loves to cruise at 90.
> I admit, I did have to replace the spark plugs at 92k.
> No need to buy one of them forgein jobs when the good stuff is built right here in the USA.
> Toys are assembled here to circumvent the import tax. That's all.


The only way a 95 GMC with a 350 and 700R trans could get 28 mpg is off a cliff. What a load of BS:laughing:


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

I had a 94 Toyota for 12 years before buying my f350. I had hardly any problems with that truck. Other than replacing the clutch I never took it to a mechanic-- he'll, I tried to kill the thing cuz I wanted a new truck & didn't change the oil for literally 4 years-- I would add some when it needed it though. A few years later I still see it driving around. 

Hands down though, the tree fiddy is where it's at. But--with that said--I have had lots of minor problems with it in only 2 years of owning it.


----------



## skyhook

ahltechco said:


> The only way a 95 GMC with a 350 and 700R trans could get 28 mpg is off a cliff.* What a load of BS*:laughing:


Do you own a 95 GMC with a 350 and 700R or are you just talking out your a$$ ?


----------



## ahltechco

essrmo said:


> what is this, newbee troll night ? :laughing:


You two guys can pat yourselves on the rear all you want but to make a statement that a 95 GMC truck with a 350 V8 and a 700R trans gets 28 MPG and expect the rest of to believe you is questionable. Ive been around a long time and its pure BS. Statements like that degrade your credability. I asumed this blog was for intellegent feedback and not at a 2 year old level.


----------



## Willy is

I drive a Toyota T-100. It's a 8' bed 4X4. I like it, it's fine but my suspicions are that the frame and springs aren't heavy enough for what it is asked to do. If you check out plowing forums they are of a similar view about domestics and imports.
Frankly.....I thought I'd read this same discussion at one of them. 

My next will either be to add a heavier....like an F-250 or a work van, possibly cube. As I continue to grow I will also need something that will pull a bigger trailer.

Willy


----------



## ironndn

2006 Chevy Colorado 2.8 I had as much as 1998#s of twist off bolts in the bed of it and had no problem.


----------



## akrenovate

I have an 07 tundra long bed with the 5.7 and 6 spd tranny. No problems yet with 65k on it. What sold me on the Toyota was legendary reliability and the right mix of features. I hope to have it for a long time.


----------



## RNBI

F-250 crew with 8' bed, lumber rack and 28" Weatherguard cross box. Heres the problem. Love the truck, can't stand working out of the box. Im a general home remodeling contractor and on any given day I might use skills and tools from 4 differnt trades. The cross box is very disorginized and adds time to my day (not to mention aggrovation) looking for tools piled up in that mess. I also have a 10' trailer that carries all my wood working tools. Its a pain in the butt hooking up and driving that trailer all over town. Oh ya, I forgot to mention the V-10 gas burner gets 9.5 MPG.
My dream truck would be Ford or Chevrolet F-450/350, 3500 dually crew cab Desiel, 9'-11' service utillity bed with 20" deep boxes and lumber rack with my name plastered all over it (I'm big on branding). Now alls I need is $45,000 to buy it.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

i just priced out a new chev 2500 service body with a plow, keep saving lol 45 isn't gonna do it anymore


----------



## RNBI

*truck*

Our local Chevrolet dealer has a 2011 3500 dually diesel 9' utility bed crew cab lumber rack for $42


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

yea but you don't know what a plow is though hahahaha


----------



## gillisonconstru

RNBI said:


> F-250 crew with 8' bed, lumber rack and 28" Weatherguard cross box. Heres the problem. Love the truck, can't stand working out of the box. Im a general home remodeling contractor and on any given day I might use skills and tools from 4 differnt trades. The cross box is very disorginized and adds time to my day (not to mention aggrovation) looking for tools piled up in that mess. I also have a 10' trailer that carries all my wood working tools. Its a pain in the butt hooking up and driving that trailer all over town. Oh ya, I forgot to mention the V-10 gas burner gets 9.5 MPG.
> My dream truck would be Ford or Chevrolet F-450/350, 3500 dually crew cab Desiel, 9'-11' service utillity bed with 20" deep boxes and lumber rack with my name plastered all over it (I'm big on branding). Now alls I need is $45,000 to buy it.


You should look at putting a bed on your existing truck I had a F 250 with a utility bed. Although the depth isnt 20" you can still set up those beds really nice we had flip tops and you can store a ton of tools and parts up there. Another thing you can do is put the aluminum top side boxes up there if you dont want the flip tops. They look sharp and accent dark colors really well...I really miss that truck and am going to set my next one up like it again.


----------



## mehtwo

RNBI said:


> Our local Chevrolet dealer has a 2011 3500 dually diesel 9' utility bed crew cab lumber rack for $42


$42?!?  I'm going to California to buy my next truck.....sweet!!!:thumbup:


----------



## CarrPainting

95 ford e350 cube van...


----------



## Station1

'04 Chevy 1500.


----------



## skyhook

_words bad
pictures good._


----------



## J.M.

A 09 F350 4x4 with 8 foot bed and 2000 f250 4x4 for a beater truck.


----------



## lavigne

2005 GMC Sierra, Crew cab, 4x4


----------



## ebivremodel

*Best of Both Worlds?*


----------



## FramingPro

ebivremodel said:


> View attachment 44856


is that real?


----------



## txgencon

ebivremodel said:


> View attachment 44856


It reminds me of tools that purport to be two in one. It doesn't do either one of them very well.


----------



## ebivremodel

FramingPro said:


> is that real?


Snapped a photo at Home Depot last week.


----------



## poisonfangs

2005 chevy Colorado 2.8 5spd, love this truck!


----------



## gizmo21187

94 dodge B250 ram van v6 3.9l 3 speed mid size not long or short but just right


----------



## Sampietro

04 chevy 1500 with 4 wheel drive I live in CT it's nice to get to work on snowy days.


----------

